# Looking for a vertical slide with a 3 slot plate for T nuts drilled for the minilathe



## TQA222 (Dec 7, 2018)

I want to buy a milling attachment for a 7 x 12 mini lathe. I have had a look at the kit Little Machine Shop have on offer and while the collet and slide mount are fine I really dislike the workpiece clamp. 

What I want is something like this
. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I can use T nuts studs and clamps to do a proper job of mounting the work piece.

There seem to be several for the Myfords but I can't find one for the Mini Lathe.

Does anybody know of of one that is available predrilled for the mini lathe.


----------



## Alexander McGilton (Dec 7, 2018)

Try this supplier 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Lathe-...h=item1cb4ab1924:g:8d4AAOSwyCNbZUyJ:rk:5:pf:0


----------



## TQA222 (Dec 8, 2018)

Alexander McGilton said:


> Try this supplier
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Lathe-...h=item1cb4ab1924:g:8d4AAOSwyCNbZUyJ:rk:5:pf:0



Thank you for the steer It is what I am looking for except that it is drilled for the Myford. 

I will buy something like that if I have to and get it drilled for the mini lathe. It just seems odd that there are so many mini lathes in the USA that nobody is turning out a decent vertical slide. 

The Little Machine Shop sells the one with a clamp that maxes out at 1.9 inches and really only works with square or rectangular work pieces.


----------



## TQA222 (Dec 8, 2018)

OK Found what I am looking for. Warco make one drilled for the mini lathe with a 4 x 5 3 slot mounting plate. I had glanced at it before not seeing the plate under the tool vice./


----------

